# what's up???



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Most likely you have inadvertently installed some kind of adware, either through browser extensions or sometimes just clicking on a pop-up. Google your OS + adware removal for possible solutions. Depending on what kind of anti-virus protection you have, a simple scan may do the trick.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

I've had no popups this morning. Might want to give the thinking box a scan man.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

You have adware

Check for any new / unknown add-ons / extensions in your browser or do a scan for adware / malware.


----------



## JoraaÑ (Jun 29, 2009)

klibs said:


> You have adware
> 
> Check for any new / unknown add-ons / extensions in your browser or do a scan for adware / malware.



Nothing new, nothing been changed, still have the same problem. Did few scans with Hitman Pro, malware bytes and F-Secure online scan. 

Any other Adware remover?


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

JoraaÑ said:


> Nothing new, nothing been changed, still have the same problem. Did few scans with Hitman Pro, malware bytes and F-Secure online scan.
> 
> Any other Adware remover?


Only thing I ever run is Microsoft Security Essentials...been using it for a couple of years, free and effective.


----------



## Fishnshrimp2 (Sep 13, 2013)

Daximus said:


> Only thing I ever run is Microsoft Security Essentials...been using it for a couple of years, free and effective.


Me too, simple to use and effective.


----------



## FatherLandDescendant (Jul 24, 2014)

Daximus said:


> Only thing I ever run is Microsoft Security Essentials...been using it for a couple of years, free and effective.


So is Avast, and it stops a lot of things BEFORE they become a problem


----------



## greaser84 (Feb 2, 2014)

Junkware removal tool, adwcleaner from bleepingcomputer . Com rkill is another one, it disables any virus malware or adware temporarily so your other programs can find it easier.


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

I've not experienced any of this, I use Microsoft Security as well as Malwarebites antimalware and the combo seems pretty effective....free to boot too!


----------



## JoraaÑ (Jun 29, 2009)

Today nothing is here ...running smoothly!!!


----------



## December (Aug 26, 2012)

Try MS safe Scan - http://www.microsoft.com/security/scanner/en-us/default.aspx

Stand alone application (best part about it) - no installation needed. One of my favorite.


----------



## mflander (Jul 30, 2014)

You should stop clicking on all the porn ads, they get you every time


----------

